# Adopting a foal



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Excuse my hyperventilating in the video. He likes to race me against the fenceline, so I was running around just before I turned the camera on. Here are the pictures that didn't show up.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He's cute. Impossible to tell at this age what he'll end up like and none of the pics are good to tell how he's built, really. The dam isn't too horrible, but her knees are the scariest part of her, to be honest. I think if the colt didn't inherit those awful knees, he should be fine.

If you get him, I would see about getting a trainer to help you with him, especially with his more difficult issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I can see why you would want him, he's freaking adorable! I agree with Drafty about the mare's knees and right now, it's difficult to tell if he's inherited any conformation issues.

Which brings up a question I have, at what age do major flaws start to present themselves? I honestly have no idea and it would be interesting to know if you were able to wait and see before adopting him (if that's a possibility in this case) to see if he starts to show some serious faults?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Glynnis said:


> Which brings up a question I have, at what age do major flaws start to present themselves? I honestly have no idea and it would be interesting to know if you were able to wait and see before adopting him (if that's a possibility in this case) to see if he starts to show some serious faults?


There's a saying that goes something like "Look at a horse at three days, three months and three years, and you'll have an idea of what you've got."

Some issues are evident right away. Others, like back length and knees/hocks, don't start manifesting until around three months. At three years, most of the major flaws will have manifest themselves and you'll know closer to what kind of horse you'll end up with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you. In the first picture, he is 2 days. In the others, he is 8-9 months. His knees are a bit big, but not going in every different direction like his mother. You can see that best in the picture of him kicking up snow.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He looks like a cutie, but I agree, there is nothing that can be told about his confo from those pictures. Just looking at the foal pictures, I don't see much of anything horrible, just a possibility of long/sloping pasterns (but sometimes foals grow into them).

The way I see it, if you've got foal experience (and someone more experienced to come help whenever you need it) then go for it.

Though his conformation may not be perfect, there is no reason why he couldn't make a very nice horse with the right training.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Going back and re-reading, _*(especially after the 3rd paragraph*_!), I say, if you can afford to take him, _do it, and the sooner the better_! I would worry about his conformation later, but_ for now, it seems a matter of_ _saving this boy from ruin_ - the best of luck, and kudos to you for caring so much for him- sure wish you were closer by, because I'd love to help


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The mare is currently being starved to death? Colt doesn't look like he is starving.....

Trade hay for the colt.. to save his mother. Call a vet and get that colt gelded (if he has dropped) and then get a trainer. 

No opinion on conformation. He doesn't look like a bad attitude.. just a young and untrained attitude.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I agree with Northern Star. If you're just looking for a pleasure/trail horse with this guy, then I think for his sake, scoop him up. By the sounds of it, this person will end up screwing him up and this little boy won't meet a good end.


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Elana said:


> The mare is currently being starved to death? Colt doesn't look like he is starving.....
> 
> Trade hay for the colt.. to save his mother. Call a vet and get that colt gelded (if he has dropped) and then get a trainer.
> 
> No opinion on conformation. He doesn't look like a bad attitude.. just a young and untrained attitude.


His mother was sold to another owner. I'm not allowed to have tact with the mother because she was out of water and I filled it. The owner is convinced I was trying to poison her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I remember all this now (shakes head). 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/neglect-many-horses-animal-control-looks-144783/#post1773434

If you want the foal, buy him. Do not keep him at this place. It will be nothing but trouble to do so.

Get a trainer to help you.


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Elana said:


> I remember all this now (shakes head).
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/neglect-many-horses-animal-control-looks-144783/#post1773434
> 
> ...


I will be moving out of this town at the end of October. I am debating on buying him now, and getting him in better hands until I can move, or taking my chances and waiting until just before I leave to try and buy him. The problem with the later option is if the other guy adopts him, I don't know how willing he will be to part with him. I am hoping he will realize it's a monster and practically give it away haha.

And like i said multiple times, I plan on getting a trainer.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I think it's better to act sooner than take your chances on acting later.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^I agree. The sooner you get him out of that crappy environment, the sooner he can start getting some good care and proper training.


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> I think it's better to act sooner than take your chances on acting later.


That is what I am thinking as well. The problem is both options have their pros and cons. The cons to adopting him sooner is that it may take me longer to move, because I have some extra costs that take away from saving to move. 

Boarding is only $30 per month which includes use of the roundpen, outdoor arena, water, and a 30x30 square for the horse to stay in. It is up to the boarder to build a shelter in that. 

I will need to buy hay, which is incredibly overpriced in this town. $300 for a ton of mid-quality grass hay is the best quality and cheapest price I can find.

There is only one vet who is willing to come out here, and that is only on two scheduled days a year. There is only one farrier, and he is an a**hole.

It's part of the reason I sold my old horse. The lack of services made things very difficult. On one occasion, my horse hurt his leg (and thankfully got better without vet help), and the vet would not come out, and he did not accept walk ins. I offered to pay my vet bill, his travel expences, and a hotel for the night for him. Still wouldn't do it.

The other reason was I was the only non-mexican at the stables. Everyone down there is pretty close knit, and don't take well to outsiders. People were throwing rocks at my horse, stealing food from his dish, stealing $1500 worth of stuff from me, etc. 

The owner of the foal likes me (though the potential buyer hates me), so we can probably come up with a deal. I was thinking, to anyone who asks, it is his horse, and I am only helping out. I will pay for everything, but that way they don't think the object of their torment has returned.

I'm worried about his safety if I buy him now. If I wait until I leave, I can put him in the horse box and leave with him.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

There is absolutely no other place that you can board this horse?


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

What a cutie! At least if he's in your hands, regardless of whether or not you're able to get him the "best" services, you will for sure be able to provide him with a bright future! It would be extremely unfortunate if he were to be sold to that inexperienced man and his daughter, only to be left a "breeding" stallion and probably face a dismal future. The sooner you can get him out of there, the better!

I'd encourage you to take him now, and through that ensure his safety and care, versus later, to find that he's gone to a bad situation.

If there is no other place to keep your horse, make sure to lock your belongings up, make sure everything is very organized (so you can keep track of it all) and just mind your own business (hopefully everyone will mind theirs!!).

The care that you can potentially provide this horse now will potentially eliminate needless suffering in the future!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Jalter said:


> That is what I am thinking as well. The problem is both options have their pros and cons. The cons to adopting him sooner is that it may take me longer to move, because I have some extra costs that take away from saving to move.


 
That does pose a dilemma. Is there a possibility of putting a deposit down to secure him, with some sort of arrangement with the owner in writing, and then pay the full amount when you are ready to move?

EDIT: At least that way, you have something in writing that prevents the other person from taking him, but you don't necessarily have to deal with all of his costs yet.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Jalter said:


> *The other reason was I was the only non-mexican at the stables. Everyone down there is pretty close knit, and don't take well to outsiders.* People were throwing rocks at my horse, stealing food from his dish, stealing $1500 worth of stuff from me, etc.


Hm...that seems...odd...


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

demonwolfmoon said:


> Hm...that seems...odd...


What makes you say that?


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Jalter said:


> What makes you say that?


I'm a native Californian who has only ever dated Mexicans. I do know that Mexicans can be racist (hell, one of their biggies is Mexicans who look really "Indian"), but outside of Junior High, I have never seen/experienced those of Mexican heritage specifically stealing from or excluding someone because they AREN'T mexican.

Which is to say, that maybe that part isn't a factor. Or maybe it's your behavior causing them to seem more "tight knit" if you're putting off some sort of vibe. I've experienced a LOT of racism, I'm just hesitant to peg this as a race thing.

Oh and thieves are thieves, no matter the flavor.


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

demonwolfmoon said:


> I'm a native Californian who has only ever dated Mexicans. I do know that Mexicans can be racist (hell, one of their biggies is Mexicans who look really "Indian"), but outside of Junior High, I have never seen/experienced those of Mexican heritage specifically stealing from or excluding someone because they AREN'T mexican.
> 
> Which is to say, that maybe that part isn't a factor. Or maybe it's your behavior causing them to seem more "tight knit" if you're putting off some sort of vibe. I've experienced a LOT of racism, I'm just hesitant to peg this as a race thing.
> 
> Oh and thieves are thieves, no matter the flavor.


I mean no racism from that. Some of my best friends are Mexican. In this town it is about 80% Hispanic, and its a small town. Like any small town, if you weren't born in it, you are an outsider. To add to that, if you are white, your life in this town really sucks. Same thing goes on at the stables. I was the only white girl there, and I was the only one who had significant problems.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Jalter said:


> I mean no racism from that. Some of my best friends are Mexican. In this town it is about 80% Hispanic, and its a small town. Like any small town, if you weren't born in it, you are an outsider. To add to that, if you are white, your life in this town really sucks. Same thing goes on at the stables. I was the only white girl there, and I was the only one who had significant problems.


Do you speak Spanish? My HS boyfriend's aunt by marriage was a blond woman with blue eyes. She was more "mexican" than most Mexicans 
Anyway, my point by that is she completely and utterly fit in. Have you considered that you may have inadvertently ****ed someone off?

Yeah, I don't think I could ever do a small town xD
This town where I am is too small for me as it is, and it's technically a "city"!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Jalter, regardless of_ anything else_, you've asked for advice on getting this foal, and it seems to me there's a unanimous* "Yes!!!"* Especially after learning (paragraph 3) of the horrible treatment he's suffering. He's a sweet, beautiful boy, and_ if you become his owner now, there's_ _an instant_ _up-grade in his life_. Stay on top of things as your planned move approaches, and be organized. It would be_ so_ wonderful for this little guy to have a good loving owner, and I hope it will happen very soon!! Your instincts were to come to the forum for advice, and I think deep down you wouldn't have done so if you didn't know you should take him.... Good luck, and Godspeed!


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

demonwolfmoon said:


> Do you speak Spanish? My HS boyfriend's aunt by marriage was a blond woman with blue eyes. She was more "mexican" than most Mexicans
> Anyway, my point by that is she completely and utterly fit in. Have you considered that you may have inadvertently ****ed someone off?
> 
> Yeah, I don't think I could ever do a small town xD
> This town where I am is too small for me as it is, and it's technically a "city"!


Its a possibility that I ****ed soneone off, but really, I'm sure I didnt until after I sold my horse, so it had nothing to do with retaliatio. And thank you everyone for the good advice. My boyfriend is supportive of me taking the colt as well. I'm still thinking, but leaning towards a yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

So happy to hear, and I hope it all works out - he looks like such a sweet boy, and my heart just goes out to him knowing of his treatment there. You'll be just the loving owner he needs


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

I found one of my posts from a long time ago, worrying about the same foal. I completely forgot about this xD
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-boarding/getting-new-horse-same-nightmare-boarding-144120/


----------

